# Coke BBQ Sauce Recipe



## okienlv (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm looking for a good bbq sauce recipe that includes coca cola.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I heard you could just substitute the coke syrup for the sugar component.


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 14, 2013)

Found this using the handy search bar at the top of the page. There looks to be more. 
http://www.thatsmyhome.com/bbqpit/chicken-recipes/coke-bbq-sauce.htm


----------



## dward51 (Apr 14, 2013)

Never tried one, but there seems to be a lot of options out there....

https://www.google.com/search?q=coca+cola+bbq+sauce


----------

